# MellonFriend's First Ever Kidding Thread 2021



## MellonFriend

Hello everybody! I can't wait any longer! Hopefully this isn't too early to make my waiting thread, but I'm doing it because I can't possibly wait any more for my first kids to be born!:crazy:

For those who don't know, I have two registered kinder does, Belladonna (we just call her Bella and she's the black doe) and Primula (Prim, she's the tan doe) bred to kid in early March. This will be their first time kidding as well as my first kidding season. Bella's due date is March 4th and Prim's is March 9th. They were both bred to one of my two registered kinder bucks, Phantom.

I can't possibly make it to March!! I'm going crazy waiting!!:haha:

Please excuse the bald noses, it's just from the hay rack. It wasn't a great day for pictures. The lighting was kind of bad and Bella kept doing this:






















Smile, Prim! Yep, that about sums up what she thinks of me right now. :lolgoat:























Here's the daddy, Phantom:


----------



## Tanya

What stunning does. Phantom looks like he got a few tucked in there too. Lol


----------



## MadHouse

Tanya said:


> What stunning does. Phantom looks like he got a few tucked in there too. Lol


(rofl)
(The dude has a great rumen!)


----------



## MadHouse

I am so excited for you and can totally understand not being able to wait! 
Your girls are gorgeous!


----------



## MellonFriend

Tanya said:


> What stunning does. Phantom looks like he got a few tucked in there too. Lol


Oh yeah, we joke about that all the time:heehee:



MadHouse said:


> I am so excited for you and can totally understand not being able to wait!
> Your girls are gorgeous!


Thank you so much! I'm super excited (obviously) to see what their babies look like.


----------



## Ashlynn

Prim looks like she’s got lots of personality lol so cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh. Its going to be so exciting to see what the wee ones look like? I hope they all get Prims personality. She is adorable! Good luck & happy.kidding!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh my! I can totally relate to your excitement! I hope the days go by quickly for you! I can't wait to see pictures of your cute babies. Bella is so beautiful and glossy, and Prim looks like she has loads of personality. Your buck is pretty, too.


----------



## MellonFriend

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Oh my! I can totally relate to your excitement! I hope the days go by quickly for you! I can't wait to see pictures of your cute babies. Bella is so beautiful and glossy, and Prim looks like she has loads of personality. Your buck is pretty, too.


I try to get my girls as glossy as possible.  Prim's a bit of a drama queen that's for sure.


----------



## SandyNubians

Beautiful girls(and boy! Love his half face). How exciting! You will have adorable kids jumping around before you know it! Can't wait to see them progress.


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks Sandy! I have to admit I can't say Phantoms markings had nothing to do with me purchasing him. (blush) I just love his mask. I hope he passes it to some of his babies!


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm trying to decide how to set up my kidding stalls when it's time. I think I know what I will do, but I thought I would run it by you guys to make sure I'm not missing something.

My does are currently in one of the two stalls in the main barn which is 10x10 and has a 10x8 porch. I figure what I'll do is I'll divide the stall in half with a cattle panel so that the doe that is about to kid is trapped in the back. That will be Bella first. Then after Bella kids, I'll switch Prim to the back and move Bella out. I have a way to shut the porch area off from the pasture so I figure that will be a good way to keep Bella and her new babies together. There is another 10x10 stall on the main barn that my LGDs sleep in at night, so after Prim kids I can move her into that stall in the day time and then put both the does back together in the single divided stall at night. Here's a diagram I went overboard on.


----------



## MadHouse

I think that should work. 10x5 is plenty of space to kid.


----------



## LisaCan89

MellonFriend said:


> I'm trying to decide how to set up my kidding stalls when it's time. I think I know what I will do, but I thought I would run it by you guys to make sure I'm not missing something
> 
> My does are currently in one of the two stalls in the main barn which is 10x10 and has a 10x8 porch. I figure what I'll do is I'll divide the stall in half with a cattle panel so that the doe that is about to kid is trapped in the back. That will be Bella first. Then after Bella kids, I'll switch Prim to the back and move Bella out. I have a way to shut the porch area off from the pasture so I figure that will be a good way to keep Bella and her new babies together. There is another 10x10 stall on the main barn that my LGDs sleep in at night, so after Prim kids I can move her into that stall in the day time and then put both the does back together in the single divided stall at night. Here's a diagram I went overboard on.
> 
> I so love that you did a whole diagram lol. I did a couple on paper and my husband always looks at me like I'm some insane person.
> I think it looks like a great plan.
> 
> View attachment 193739


----------



## MellonFriend

Bella's getting an udder! (dance) I saw her stand up at the fence today and was like, hmm.... her teats look bigger. Sure enough she feels all puffy down there.:7up: It's minor, but its there.









I can't really see if Prim is developing yet. She's got so much fluff that it's hard to see and I didn't do any feeling because she was giving me the evil eye  . I think her lady bits are looking puffier though.









Here are some top down shots. Bella's not very wide. My completely untrained eye thinks she's going to have a single.


----------



## Tanya

Oooh ever so exciting


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They look like they are coming along nicely!:great:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! So excited for you! They’re looking great....can’t wait to see those hostages


----------



## MadHouse

I am sooo excited with you!!
Whhoo hooo!


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmoves:


----------



## Tanya

Aw @MellonFriend you gonna be a baby goat granma. So exciting....


----------



## MellonFriend

When is January going to be over?! November and October flew by, but January is DRAGGING on!

We've got some serious baby bumps going on here ladies! Prim's getting real big.








Thanks for trying to ruin my fence there Bella.















Just for fun I thought I'd show you gals pictures from last year in March. I couldn't believe the difference.









Here's Bella now.








And last year:









I'm thinking Prims got two in there and Bella's got one. Unless my reckoning is off and Prim's got three and Bella's got two. Any early guesses?:what:


----------



## MadHouse

Oh, so cool, the comparison!
They still have 2 more months to go? Then I’d say, they both have at least twins!


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> They still have 2 more months to go? Then I'd say, they both have at least twins!


Bella's got 35 days left and Prim has 40, so less than two months.  Do you keep your bets at at least two each?


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Bella's got 35 days left and Prim has 40, so less than two months.  Do you keep your bets at at least two each?


Yes!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep I agree twins on both does. I just look for the twins to be larger. (highfive)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Twins for prim ...buck /doe
Trips for Bella ...2 does/buckling
They’re looking good!


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Twins for prim ...buck /doe
> Trips for Bella ...2 does/buckling
> They're looking good!


Triplets for Bella?! what makes you say that?  

Maybe the pictures don't show that Prim is wider than Bella.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Yay!!! It’s almost time!!!! Oh I am SO SO excited for you!!! Fair warning this next month and so days are going to be the LONGEST of your life but will be so worth it.


----------



## MellonFriend

AndersonRanch said:


> Yay!!! It's almost time!!!! Oh I am SO SO excited for you!!! Fair warning this next month and so days are going to be the LONGEST of your life but will be so worth it.


Oh I know! It's going to be so hard! :waiting:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> Triplets for Bella?! what makes you say that?
> 
> Maybe the pictures don't show that Prim is wider than Bella.


Just a hunch


----------



## MellonFriend

I got my kidding supplies all together today. I love seeing everything in one place.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, you’re gonna need a moving truck for all that stuff...but you ARE prepared for just about anything!


----------



## MellonFriend

:heehee: Yep, I'm feeling pretty good about myself. I'm going to fill that black laundry basket and I have a backpack as well.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Actually, I have that much stuff too but I use two Tupperware totes with handles, they both have trays in them for syringes, needles and meds (small stuff) then in the bottom part I keep my towels and larger stuff. One kit is for delivery, one is for emergencies. That way my sterile stuff stays that way because as you’re grabbing for things while delivering kids straw, shavings and stuff gets in there and it makes quite a mess.


----------



## MellonFriend

That was my thought process with the backpack. I put all the stuff that needs to be clean in there and everything that can get straw covered in the wash basket. I'm sure I'll be throwing everything I use and anything in my way on the ground so I definitely need to stick to this system so that I can keep clean.

It all condensed quite magically I think. The whole front pocket of the backpack is even empty. It's like a clown car. :lolgoat:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like you’re ready to run! Now you just have to get Bella and Prim with the hurry up and kid already program lol


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, good for you, being so organized!(woot)


----------



## Morning Star Farm

MellonFriend said:


> I got my kidding supplies all together today. I love seeing everything in one place.
> 
> View attachment 196801


Wow, you are organized! Would you mind posting a list? It's been two years since I put a kidding kit together and I don't want to forget anything. Not that I ever remembered my kidding kit! Usually they surprised me and I only had time to grab towels until after they were done. Thankfully I never had any kiddings that couldn't be resolved easily and I had to help with some rough births in narrow framed does before I got higher quality animals.


----------



## MellonFriend

No, I don't mind posting my list! I'm rather proud of it I must admit.  I've printed out this list and checked the little boxes in pencil so that every year I can erase the check marks and recheck them to know I have everything.

Tools and Supplies

□ Puppy Pee Pads
□ Dental Floss (non mint)
□ Towels
□ Surgical scissors
□ Scalpel
□ Disposable gloves
□ OB Gloves
□ Thermometer
□ Collar
□ Lead
□ Tubing Syringe (Stomach tube & 60cc syringe)
□ Scale (Hanging scale and one of those reusable grocery bags)
□ 3cc syringes and 6cc syringes
□ Assorted Needles
□ Cotton Balls
□ Paper Towels
□ Baby Wipes
□ Empty Feed Bags (4 per doe)
□ Flashlight
□ Extra Flaslight Batteries
□ Fingernail Clippers
□ Nasal Bulb
□ 1ml Oral syringes
□ Kid Sweaters
□ Ketone Strips
□ Drenching syringe
□ Pill Bottle for iodine dip
□ Small Bucket for warm water
□ Plastic Soda Bottles
□ Camera
□ Nipples (2 different types)
□ Vet's Phone Number
□ Favorite Goat Care Book
□ Lamb Puller
□ Trash Bags
□ Mastitis indicators
□ Something to Put Extra Colostrum in
□ And of course some way to dispatch a doe or kid in the event that it's needed

Medicine Etc.

□ 7% Iodine Solution
□ Lubricant (Premier 1 Super Lube)
□ Nutri-Drench or Power Punch
□ Electrolytes
□ Probiotic Paste
□ Black Strap Molasses
□ Colostrum Replacer
□ Pepto Bismol or Kaopectate
□ Baking Soda
□ Penicillin (Procaine G)
□ Antibacterial Soap or Betadine
□ Selenium
□ Vitamin E Capsules
□ Vitamin B Complex
□ Banamine (Rx)
□ CMPK Gel
□ Cayenne Pepper
□ Honey
□ Cod Liver Oil Capsules


----------



## Morning Star Farm

Thanks! You are prepared for anything!


----------



## wheel-bear-o

I'm so excited for you! That's a beautiful kidding kit and reminded me of some things I forgot in mine!


----------



## GoofyGoat

The only thing I didn’t see was cod liver oil capsules. Besides that great list.


----------



## MellonFriend

What's cod liver for? Maybe I'll get some.


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s chock full of AD&E, it’s also an immune booster and can be used for rickety kids but most importantly, kids have no Real reserves of fat So soluble vitamins (A,D & E) Aren’t stored in their bodies.. Sometimes sudden death of kids less than 2 weeks old is due to lack of Vit. E in particular So, it’s important to boost reserves. Also, Cod liver oil contains omega 3’s and fatty acids like EPA and DHA. These are essential for a kids brain development, and vision.


----------



## MellonFriend

Neat! I'll probably me some of that!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> The only thing I didn't see was cod liver oil capsules. Besides that great list.


Sorry to butt in, @GoofyGoat do you give Cod liver oil to every kid born, or only when you see certain signs?


----------



## YouGoatMe

I have goat midwife envy over your birthing kit!! I need to get mine organized like that! After my last round of births I just tossed things around and it's a mess now! 
Looking forward to seeing your babies soon!!


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> Sorry to butt in, @GoofyGoat do you give Cod liver oil to every kid born, or only when you see certain signs?


Good question! I was thinking the same thing. :up:


----------



## MellonFriend

YouGoatMe said:


> I have goat midwife envy over your birthing kit!! I need to get mine organized like that! After my last round of births I just tossed things around and it's a mess now!
> Looking forward to seeing your babies soon!!


Thanks @YouGoatMe. I sure enjoyed seeing yours.


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh @MellonFriend what an awesome list! This will only be my second kidding season (and last year I walked in of clean dry kids) so your list is very useful! As far as the scale goes, how do you rig the grocery bag to hold a hanging kid?


----------



## MellonFriend

I have only just ordered the hanging scale I'm going to use, but the scale comes with a hook on the bottom so I imagine I'll just be able to hook it on. I'll let you know if that works once I get the scale in hand.


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't believe Bella has exactly one month left! I don't think I can make it.:dazed: Somebody freeze me in carbonite and wake me up when there's only a week to go! (Star Wars joke)

Bella got her CD/T vaccine today. She was such a good girl. I hope all her kids have her personality.















Her little udder is starting to jiggle when she walks.:lolgoat:








Prim's really starting to hang low.















She's got an udder, but it covered in so much hair it's hard to tell! She'll be getting a hair cut sooner or later.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Looking good!! I know what you mean by waiting(console)
They are cuties:rose:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Your girls are just too cute!


----------



## Boers4ever

Boers4ever said:


> Oh @MellonFriend what an awesome list! This will only be my second kidding season (and last year I walked in of clean dry kids) so your list is very useful! As far as the scale goes, how do you rig the grocery bag to hold a hanging kid?


Alright thanks!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Sorry to butt in, @GoofyGoat do you give Cod liver oil to every kid born, or only when you see certain signs?


I keep it in my kit, if I think a kid needs a boost or if their legs are tight and cramped from being squished in mom I'll break it out. Sometimes though they'll just Get it because I grabbed it instead of the plain e. It won't hurt them, so no worries 

Bella and Prim are looking great!


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> I keep it in my kit, if I think a kid needs a boost or if their legs are tight and cramped from being squished in mom I'll break it out. Sometimes though they'll just Get it because I grabbed it instead of the plain e. It won't hurt them, so no worries
> 
> Bella and Prim are looking great!


Ok! Thanks!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Ok! Thanks!


no worries


----------



## MadHouse

Such nice looking girls, your two!
My May also had so much fur, you couldn't see her udder, until I trimmed her hair.
So they each got their OWN laundry basket!? So there’s no fighting?


----------



## MellonFriend

Yep, they both get a laundry basket and the hay rack in the barn is filled too. This way when Bella decides to switch there are still two options for Prim. Prim's learned to get out of the way when she sees Bella coming. 

I'm thinking about making some temporary hay feeders out of some feed bags, like those hanging ones with a hole cut out of the center that you can buy. I don't like that sometimes the wash baskets spill and they end up eating off the ground. Or they accidentally poop in them.


----------



## MadHouse

I had to add a feeding spot, and I am using a milk crate that I found in the garage. It fits exactly inside the top of one of the feeders, and May eats from it, from her platform. Some of the hay she drop falls into the feeder underneath. I could imagine a crate or basket could be attached to a fence or wall with clips, so it doesn’t spill or get pooped in.
The hay bags are great, except when you wake up at midnight and run out to the barn, because you suddenly remembered you left it up and someone could have their head stuck in it (that was me).


----------



## MellonFriend

I don't think I really understand what you are describing with the crates.

Do you think that mine could still get their heads stuck since they don't have horns? I was thinking about maybe trying to make something like this:


----------



## Boers4ever

My goats have horns and I use a hay bag off of Amazon that looks just like that for any sick ones in separate pens.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I have smaller versions of hay bags made by tough1 and I have horned and polled, so far nobody’s managed to get their head stuck. I think just watching the diameter of the hole will determine if they get stuck or not. Also make sure you can close the top all the way so no one tries to eat from the top down, I’ve had feet get stuck if it’s not high enough off the ground.


----------



## MadHouse

I have those small ones from tough one as well. I found one goat stuck in it the first time I used them. She had stuck her head through the top and caught her horn in the round hole. Since then I only use the bags short term and hanging high.
Your bag might be just fine for your goats. 
I just don’t trust my goats and their inventive curiosity and determination to get to something they desire. If there is any fine stuff from the hay, it would be at the bottom of the bag and they will do their darndest to get to it.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I don't think I really understand what you are describing with the crates.


I thought you could put something like carabiners on the wall with strapping or cable clips and hook your wash crates on the wall, so they don't get tipped over.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> I thought you could put something like carabiners on the wall with strapping or cable clips and hook your wash crates on the wall, so they don't get tipped over.


Large eye hooks can work to hang milk crates off the wall, like the ones used for tools Or rakes.


----------



## MellonFriend

I think I'll probably try to make some feed bag hay feeders. My girls don't tend to get stuck in things and I have _so_ many feed bags laying around. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone.


----------



## LisaCan89

MellonFriend said:


> :heehee: Yep, I'm feeling pretty good about myself. I'm going to fill that black laundry basket and I have a backpack as well.


You need some snacks too lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha! Yeah, I tend to go off my feed when I'm excited.


----------



## MellonFriend

Here's the hay bags I came up with. They seem to be working really well. I'm surprised how little they are wasting with these.


----------



## MadHouse

Nice bag! Great idea!


----------



## MellonFriend

Exactly one month left for Prim! She's just getting so big! And her udder is a bit more visible now.
















Bella's udder is getting so cute! I just wanna squish it.








I really like the way their udders are looking so far. I think their teats look really nice.

Bella's getting so big I'm bumping up my guess to two.















I got my hands on some cod liver oil today, so my kidding kit is almost complete, just got to get some banamine from my vet and wait for my scale to arrive. I just keep thinking of things to add to it. (doh) I remembered cayenne pepper and honey the other day.


----------



## MadHouse

Very nice! They are looking so good!
I wonder if they are as excited as we are?


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Very nice! They are looking so good!
> I wonder if they are as excited as we are?


of course they are ...their tummies move for no good reason and their innards are starting to get squished!


----------



## MellonFriend

So by excited you mean "fed up".:heehee:

They are starting to walk funny. Definitely getting their waddle on.:imok:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> So by excited you mean "fed up".:heehee:
> 
> They are starting to walk funny. Definitely getting their waddle on.:imok:


Yea..but it's soooo cute to watch the waddle walk


----------



## MellonFriend

Agreed :haha:.


----------



## Feira426

How exciting! They both look really great! Your super organized supply list is very impressive.


----------



## Tanya

I want babies alreadyyyyyy


----------



## Boers4ever

I can’t wait for babies! I still have 3 months on mine... so I’m waiting for yours until then.


----------



## MellonFriend

I love waiting with all you guys. It makes it a lot easier.:bighug:


----------



## MadHouse

We goatees understnad each other!


----------



## MellonFriend

I finished my milking stand a few days ago and today we got our garage all organized and set up my milking parlor! Here's pictures of the stand. I'm super pleased with it:
















We have this strange corner of our garage that is like a little wood paneled room. You can see it in the first two stand pictures. I've been using it as a feed room, but we reorganized it to have space for the stand. I can't wait to start milking!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, look at you go!!
Not only did you do a great job, you also made it soo pretty!!
Did you get the does to jump up on it yet for a snack?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are so talented! Love the color. I hope your goats love it! So neat and Clean. You did good!


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks ladies! I'm thrilled with the color. It's a little more teal than the pictures show. I call the color blue raspberry . I did have Bella jump on it for some alfalfa pellets. I had her on it a few times while I was building it to check the dimension. When I brought it to the pasture she jumped right on and would not get off ! When brought her to the garage to try it out and she was a bit overwhelmed by the new place, but I did eventually get her up. The stand is a bit tall so I may make a little step up for the does. I'm going to start bringing the does to the stand to eat their morning and evening grain to get them used to it and so Prim learns that just because Bella goes out of sight dos not mean she's gone forever!  I'll try to get a picture of Bella on the stand tonight.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Wow that's nice:great: You did a really good job!! Love the color:inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

That is so gorgeous and pro looking! I want to paint mine now!


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Oh by the way - I built my girls a step, but they actually never use it. They prefer to jump directly up on the stand, but they don't like jumping up there when they're pregnant. So yours may come around and have an easier time once they kid!


----------



## MellonFriend

Maybe I'll just make them something temporary then. They have a similar height platform in their barn that they normally have no trouble jumping on.


----------



## LisaCan89

MellonFriend said:


> I finished my milking stand a few days ago and today we got our garage all organized and set up my milking parlor! Here's pictures of the stand. I'm super pleased with it:
> View attachment 197451
> View attachment 197455
> 
> 
> We have this strange corner of our garage that is like a little wood paneled room. You can see it in the first two stand pictures. I've been using it as a feed room, but we reorganized it to have space for the stand. I can't wait to start milking!
> View attachment 197457


Oh I love it! Do you have the plans for this? Was it expensive to make?


----------



## MellonFriend

The plans are of my own making, and I do have them on a picture. They are pretty basic, so I'm not sure if they are clear enough for someone else to use. I based them off of my own ideas and then checked the dimensions off of other plans online and my own goats. It was not expensive at all for me to make because I used mostly scrap wood that I had already. Cost me only $40 plus paint. Which really isn't a necessary addition, I just wanted it to be pretty. 

I changed the the dimensions on the head gate to 40 inches from my plan which reads 36 in. and I believe I changed the length of the stand to 36 inches. The second picture is not to scale as you can see by the finished product. This is the website I used for the head gate assembly and what hardware to buy.https://www.hobbyfarms.com/goat-stanchion-construct-simple-goats/ Hope it helps! If you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are very very talented!


----------



## LisaCan89

MellonFriend said:


> The plans are of my own making, and I do have them on a picture. They are pretty basic, so I'm not sure if they are clear enough for someone else to use. I based them off of my own ideas and then checked the dimensions off of other plans online and my own goats. It was not expensive at all for me to make because I used mostly scrap wood that I had already. Cost me only $40 plus paint. Which really isn't a necessary addition, I just wanted it to be pretty.
> 
> I changed the the dimensions on the head gate to 40 inches from my plan which reads 36 in. and I believe I changed the length of the stand to 36 inches. The second picture is not to scale as you can see by the finished product. This is the website I used for the head gate assembly and what hardware to buy.https://www.hobbyfarms.com/goat-stanchion-construct-simple-goats/ Hope it helps! If you have any questions feel free to ask!
> View attachment 197629
> View attachment 197631


You're awesome!


----------



## SandyNubians

That is an awesome stand! And so pretty!


----------



## MellonFriend

(shy)


----------



## MellonFriend

Here's Bella on the stand! I got an old coffee table we have in the garage as a step up, but she still made me help her up. She's just got to figure out for herself that the only place she gets grain is up there.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aww! Looks great! Bella looks quite content too


----------



## Moers kiko boars

If you even say the word "grain" all my girls are there! ALL OF THEM! LOL:bonk: would be on that stand! Your girls are much more mannerly than mine!:buttheads:


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, look at you moving along!
Pictures of the goat on the stand already!
And I agree, you are very talented, designing and building it!
:reading::wowwoot)


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> If you even say the word "grain" all my girls are there! ALL OF THEM! LOL:bonk: would be on that stand! Your girls are much more mannerly than mine!:buttheads:


You make me laugh!
The other doe was probably patiently standing there waiting her turn, right @MellonFriend ?


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh no, Prim was standing at the barn yelling her head off while she was waiting:crazy:. Bella might look mannerly on the stand, but you didn't see the scene that getting her up there was.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Oh no, Prim was standing at the barn yelling her head off while she was waiting:crazy:. Bella might look mannerly on the stand, but you didn't see the scene that getting her up there was.


She probably said "I'm confused! You want me to ... what?? Just give that grain. Here, over here. I can't possibly jump up there. That's too high! I might break a nail!"


----------



## MellonFriend

:haha: It was really funny to watch her try to figure out what I want her to do. I set the grain dish on the stand in hopes that she would hop up, but she just decided to use her apposable lips and chin to try and knock the dish over. I ended up giving her a hoist from the rear and then she did the rest. Between all this she kept trying to get into the alfalfa pellet bag that was outside the room. She was convinced that would be an easier meal. (doh)


----------



## MadHouse

:haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thats when you.need video! Lol. All the ways they want to except where you want them too. Now my girls..if I took one out..and had grain...well lets say..the rest would look like the rollar skate girls that battle in a circle...as they broke eveything to get to the " grain". :imok:


----------



## Sfgwife

It looks wonderful! And that room... omg how clean a d tidy! My only siggestion for your stand... at home improvenemt stores they have gorilla tape. It comes in a roll but it is nice and wide. Put it on the stand floor for traction. It is super easy to apply. My girls stand much nicer with some tread under their feets. I am sure they feel more stable. It feels like sandpaper kinda but much tougher. And when it gets wet from a missquirt the bucket won’t run away from you. .


----------



## MellonFriend

That's a good idea! Thanks for the suggestion. It's all nice and tidy for now and I hope to keep it that way, but I do have a tendency to get kind of messy. I've got to break the habit of "I'll put that away later."


----------



## GoofyGoat

Too funny 
My girls just give me the face that translates to “I’m preggo, you want kids ...you serve me, now get the ramp out or I’m not moving!”
So I dutifully pull out the ramp, they snort and walk up stomp their foot and eat.
Brats! No jumping up around here either.


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> Too funny
> My girls just give me the face that translates to "I'm preggo, you want kids ...you serve me, now get the ramp out or I'm not moving!"
> So I dutifully pull out the ramp, they snort and walk up stomp their foot and eat.
> Brats! No jumping up around here either.


Lordy! I have been puttin crickie on the stand this week some. She has been limping. So i been putting her up and giving banamine and checkin to see what i missed on her foot. She puts those front feet up and i get the look too! Hahaha. Eventually she upsey daisies and all is well but dang.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sfgwife said:


> Lordy! I have been puttin crickie on the stand this week some. She has been limping. So i been putting her up and giving banamine and checkin to see what i missed on her foot. She puts those front feet up and i get the look too! Hahaha. Eventually she upsey daisies and all is well but dang.


What's up with Crickie? She ok?


----------



## Sfgwife

GoofyGoat said:


> What's up with Crickie? She ok?


I have soaked the hoof, checked the whole leg from hip to hoof, trimmed a miniscule amount off, checked in between toes, checked her ketones. Cannot find anything. She is only tender in one spot really. This morning she seems to be putting more weight on it. Dr. John comes today to ai Ebbie. I am gonna ask him to look at her after he gives the pyrs their rabies shot. One mornin her hoof felt warm. But that was it. But she just very tender puttin weight on it. Maybe she just stepped on a ston or something and jad a stone bruise. I dunno.


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> That's a good idea! Thanks for the suggestion. It's all nice and tidy for now and I hope to keep it that way, but I do have a tendency to get kind of messy. I've got to break the habit of "I'll put that away later."


I jist ise a soft bristle brush to clean the dry off the treads.


----------



## toth boer goats

A lot of good advice.


----------



## MellonFriend

I saw and felt one of Bella's babies moving! :clapping: She was up on the stand and right in front of her back leg I saw this little movement like a little baby tapping on the inside. I put my hand there and felt it kick!

Bella has also figured out how to get on the stand without me helping her.


----------



## MadHouse

Double yay for getting to feel baby kick and Bella figuring out the milk stand! Things are just a-moving!
:coolmoves:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

MellonFriend said:


> Yep, they both get a laundry basket and the hay rack in the barn is filled too. This way when Bella decides to switch there are still two options for Prim. Prim's learned to get out of the way when she sees Bella coming.
> 
> I'm thinking about making some temporary hay feeders out of some feed bags, like those hanging ones with a hole cut out of the center that you can buy. I don't like that sometimes the wash baskets spill and they end up eating off the ground. Or they accidentally poop in them.


I use a small plastic storage tote (the short ones for under the bed storage) and a tarp strap as a hay feeder. Attach the tub to the outside of the cattle panel. Works great. I've been using a heavy duty one outdoors for months, and it's still in great shape. My goats have horns too, and so far, so good as far as heads in the fence.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

MellonFriend said:


> I saw and felt one of Bella's babies moving! :clapping: She was up on the stand and right in front of her back leg I saw this little movement like a little baby tapping on the inside. I put my hand there and felt it kick!
> 
> Bella has also figured out how to get on the stand without me helping her.


Feeling baby kicks is so awesome! Our girls are due around the same time, so reading some of your posts are like life around her right now. It's such an exciting journey!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

In a word....YIPPEE !!
CONGRATULATIONS 
Things are moving along as they should be...
Whahoooooo!


----------



## MadHouse

Coffee&Chickens said:


> I use a small plastic storage tote (the short ones for under the bed storage) and a tarp strap as a hay feeder. Attach the tub to the outside of the cattle panel. Works great. I've been using a heavy duty one outdoors for months, and it's still in great shape. My goats have horns too, and so far, so good as far as heads in the fence.


Could you post a picture of that? Please?


----------



## MellonFriend

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Feeling baby kicks is so awesome! Our girls are due around the same time, so reading some of your posts are like life around her right now. It's such an exciting journey!!


So exciting! What days are your girls due?


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

MellonFriend said:


> So exciting! What days are your girls due?


Coco is due March 5th or 6th and Zeppy could be anytime between then and April 10th, but I believe she is likely due around March 13th, but it COULD be the 20th-27th


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

@MadHouse here you go. And Zeppy showing you how it works lol


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks @Coffee&Chickens ! I saw it on your thread a minute ago lol! Cool idea! Zeppy has such nice colouring!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh that's a neat idea.:goodjob:


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

MadHouse said:


> Thanks @Coffee&Chickens ! I saw it on your thread a minute ago lol! Cool idea! Zeppy has such nice colouring!


Thank you!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

MellonFriend said:


> Oh that's a neat idea.:goodjob:


Thanks! It's honestly so simple but works so well. I can put as many out as want in different places along the fence. Helps cut down on food guarding and bullying from Zeppy. She used to be the one that was picked on by our buck, but now she's the bully


----------



## MellonFriend

Well Prim took a major step back with milking stand training today. Yesterday and this morning I got her up on the stand by lifting up her back end after she put her front hooves on the coffee table. Well apparently me doing that is a complete violation of her personal space. She's reluctant to even come to the garage now. I wasn't even rough with her or anything while getting her up. I guess it's back to square one, she won't even put her hooves on the coffee table now.  I figured because Bella figured out what I wanted after I assisted that maybe it would work for Prim too, but no.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww. Shes bashful..lol. just keep working with her. You will get her up there in no time. Being consistant..with good treats..goes a long way!:heehee:


----------



## MadHouse

She will get there! If she likes grain, she will eventually come. Just don’t give it to her any other place.
Can you put a halter on her and pull her up instead of pushing from behind (once she goes i to the garage again)?
May was the same way about being touched back there before giving birth. I always got the look of death.(embarrassed)


----------



## MellonFriend

I do have a halter which I will probably put on her for the walk to the the garage at least. I think that she might rather just trip when I pull on her than take the step up.  I'll try it though and see how it goes. Maybe if I added another step it would work.... I just have to try my hardest to make sure I don't get impatient with her. :ahh:


----------



## goathiker

I've used a butt rope before. Like you use to train young colts to lead.


----------



## Jazzy

A thread for me to watch, as I am hopefully have my first kid(s) late June not a preferred date,but the breeder had issues so was late, and she is worth the inconvenience,some of hers have not taken so will wait til next year now so fingers crossed mine is and a late birth is not problematic,seeing yours should give me useful hints


----------



## MellonFriend

Jazzy said:


> A thread for me to watch, as I am hopefully have my first kid(s) late June not a preferred date,but the breeder had issues so was late, and she is worth the inconvenience,some of hers have not taken so will wait til next year now so fingers crossed mine is and a late birth is not problematic,seeing yours should give me useful hints


Yay! I love all the company while I wait.:bighug:


----------



## Jazzy

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww. Shes bashful..lol. just keep working with her. You will get her up there in no time. Being consistant..with good treats..goes a long way!:heehee:


Agreed my breeder claims she give a handful of pellets which she. Refers to as goat crack,she says as the girls only get a big handle full like this after performing they are as quiet as lambs (i have never had lambs so cannot debunk the quote) anyway feed pellets work an absolute treat apparently, I have just ordered some to trial 

then I just read this which agrees.


----------



## MellonFriend

Well after this morning I am convinced that no amount of ropes, halter, extra steps, pushing or pulling is going to get Prim up on the stand. She's going to have to do it by herself or she's not getting up. I just wish I had realized this from the beginning and then I wouldn't have had to undo the impression she now has that the milking room is bad.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What about a ramp? Just a wide board with small 1xs nailed on it every 6 to 8 inches. Where she can walk up?


----------



## MellonFriend

I thought about that, but I think I want to keep trying to get her to jump up by herself for now. I know it's possible since Bella does it with ease. If I can't get her to do it, I'll probably resort to that.


----------



## MellonFriend

Question: Do does that have more babies have larger udders from the beginning? I know that more babies makes the udder produce more, but does that happen from the beginning?


----------



## ksalvagno

No. I haven't seen it.


----------



## Jazzy

How about a trail of pellets leading up there so the food attracts up there,or move it near them so she gets accustomed


----------



## MellonFriend

The problem with that is she would rather just stretch her neck as far as it can go to get the pellets on the stand and never even put her feet up.

She's back to putting her front hooves on the coffee table now. I'm going to need to bring treats for the walk to the garage. This has made her forget all of her leash training. I think I just need to take it slow. I was treating her like she was Bella and she is not. Bella's such an angel child that today when it was raining, I was fidgeting with the side door to the garage and an umbrella and Bella went straight back to the stand and hopped up and started eating her grain no questions asked.:angel:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good girl Bella! For Prim, maybe walk her in the milk area and let her hang out and just get loves, each trip get closer to the milk stand. Then you sit on the coffee table she’ll have to come up to it to get loves/treats, then move to the far side and she’ll have to jump up to get loves and treats. If she figures that’s the only place she’ll get spoiled she might go there a lot more willingly


----------



## MadHouse

Let me guess MellonFriend... Prim doesn’t care too much about loves? She will have to get loads of snacks and train you up for giving her adequate payment! :haha:
There is one in every herd I think.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yeah, she thinks petting leads to being injected with something or drenched or hoof trimming (doh). We're making progress though. She's very food motivated so that's her currency to get her to do what I want. I just have to keep my hands off of her for now and let her see the milking parlor as the treat place. Hopefully I can get her used to all this before she needs to be milked.


----------



## MellonFriend

Under 14 days until Bella's 150 day due date. Thanks to @Sfgwife I realized that my girls could go as early 145 days since they are kinders. Which means Bella could go in as early as nine days!mg: I can't believe how close it is! :clapping:

Her udder is filling nicely.


----------



## MadHouse

How exciting!!!! I can’t wait for Bella babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh we are getting closer to Bella wee ones! Yay. Hopefully the weather will be much better!


----------



## MellonFriend

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh we are getting closer to Bella wee ones! Yay. Hopefully the weather will be much better!


My weather actually hasn't been very bad. I had sixties last week. Extended forecast predicts highs in the 50s, lows in the high 30s-40s and rain, so that doesn't sound too bad. The weather people are notoriously bad at predicting weather at that long a distance for our area though.


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> Under 14 days until Bella's 150 day due date. Thanks to @Sfgwife I realized that my girls could go as early 145 days since they are kinders. Which means Bella could go in as early as nine days!mg: I can't believe how close it is! :clapping:
> 
> Her udder is filling nicely.
> View attachment 198717
> 
> View attachment 198715


Such a cute lil udder!


----------



## MellonFriend

She's doing it!(dance) Phew, what a load off my back this is. I was afraid she would never do it. It took a lot of figuring out what to do to help her do it but we finally got there. Apparently a ramp was what she needed and little pieces of wood to help her get footing.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks great! Mine needed a ramp the first year too but by the end of their milking time they stopped needing it and jump up on their own.
Maybe yours will too


----------



## MadHouse

Yay!! Good for you to figure it out!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

(woot)(woot):clever::haha::haha::haha::what:


----------



## MellonFriend

Bella had an extremely loose poop tonight. I wouldn't have known at all if I hadn't seen her go. It was almost completely liquid with a few whole berries in it. I launched into action and gave her 8ccs of vitamin B complex, a bunch of pine boughs and a double dose of probios. She's acting completely normal, ruminating, not bloated, good famacha, devouring hay, she ate all her alfalfa pellets and oats on the stand. I was hoping she's go again while I was watching her, but she didn't. Today was the first day I saw her eating fresh grass so maybe it was that. The only other thing that happened today was when I came out in the afternoon they had knocked over their water which I have no way of knowing how long they were without water. I'm hoping that it was one of those things, so I guess we will see.


----------



## MadHouse

I bet it was the grass.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh dear, great job jumping on it. I hope it’s nothing! 

You have green grass? My goats would be SO jealous.


----------



## MellonFriend

It's very short, but it's green. We've had some extremely mild weather the past few days. Almost got to 70 today. Back to 40s tomorrow though and rain too, so that should keep the does off the grass.


----------



## MellonFriend

She's back to pooping completely normally this morning. She must have just read the doe code and realized she wasn't making me stress out enough. :bonk: I'm taking it as a sign that she's getting closer.:clever:


----------



## MadHouse

Good for you to stay calm!


----------



## MellonFriend

139 days for Prim. She got her hair cut yesterday which makes her udder much more visible now. I totally botched it, but I guess it's functional and doesn't have to be fashionable. Her hair is so thick that I think I should have used a lower setting on my clipper. That black thing is Bella's ear, by the way. She was convinced the camera strap was delicious.








She's real full of baby right now.









Here's Bella's hair cut. Hers looks a little better. Her udder has an adorable little mohawk on it.


----------



## MadHouse

Aaahh, nice new haircuts :lolgoat::lolgoat::goatkiss::happygoat:!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww that makes watching for changes alot easier!


----------



## wheel-bear-o

That mohawk is stylin', lol. And I love the ear photobomb. 

I've got one on day 138 right now! Can't wait until next weekend!


----------



## MellonFriend

wheel-bear-o said:


> That mohawk is stylin', lol. And I love the ear photobomb.
> 
> I've got one on day 138 right now! Can't wait until next weekend!


I wonder whose will go first! :waiting::clapping: I can't believe it's going to happen soon!


----------



## MadHouse

How are the girls? Any change in Prim’s udder?


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## MellonFriend

They are doing great. Prim's udder hasn't changed much, but I swear Bella's udder has gotten fuller since yesterday. I thought that yesterday Prim's udder looked fuller than Bella's, but not today! They still both have solid ligs and I'm seeing no discharge, so apparently they aren't thinking about going any time soon. We are going to have some cold weather this coming week so maybe that will trick them into going sooner rather than later.
















They are starting to act a bit uncomfortable when they are laying down. Bella was making little grunty noises when I was taking this picture.









Oy yeah, that doesn't look comfy.


----------



## MadHouse

Ohh, it’s getting closer! :coolmoves:
Thanks for the udate!
That does look uncomfortable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh poor babies. They need a couch like @SalteyLove has for her girls!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MellonFriend

:update: Things are happening! Bella's ligs are either gone or I'm just not good enough to know the difference between gone and barely there. You can see in the picture her tail is flopped over to the side. Her udder is also suddenly HUGE! :clapping: You can see her teats from the side now.
















So I got her maternity suite all set up. She seems to be happy in it, not crying or trying to get out.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Omg!!! I'm so excited for you! Her udder looks absolutely beautiful (and reading about your girls has made me so interested in kinders).
My pregnant ones are day 140 and 141 right now so I'm living vicariously through you too


----------



## MellonFriend

wheel-bear-o said:


> Omg!!! I'm so excited for you! Her udder looks absolutely beautiful (and reading about your girls has made me so interested in kinders).
> My pregnant ones are day 140 and 141 right now so I'm living vicariously through you too


Thank you for the compliment! I think her udder looks great, but then I've never seen a goat udder before so... :lolgoat:

I can't recommend the breed enough. We'll see how they milk, but they've excelled in other categories so far.


----------



## MadHouse

Happy kidding Bella and MellonFriend!!!
She looks graceful and beautiful, even heavily pregnant.
I am excited with you!!
:coolmoves:


----------



## MellonFriend

We've got goo!!!:coolmovesdance):happygoatwoot) :7up:


----------



## Kass

I made that kind of hay feeder with the feed bag. It lasted 1 night and they ripped out the bottom


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Keep us posted. Cant wait to see the wee ones!


----------



## MellonFriend

So at this point she just has a little bit of whitish/clear discharge. I plan on staying out in the barn all evening, and if there are no changes how frequently would you recommend checking on her over night?


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> So at this point she just has a little bit of whitish/clear discharge. I plan on staying out in the barn all evening, and if there are no changes how frequently would you recommend checking on her over night?


What does her vulva, udder and ligs tell you?

Mine tells me Bee is never gonna release the crackens! And Crickie is steadily gettin there. Hahahhahha! Bee is too but all the moanin and [email protected]#$&* she is doin... SOMETHIN shoulda been happened by now. Lol! Lordy she is such the drama queen right now.


----------



## MellonFriend

Well... I think she doesn't seem to be acting quite uncomfortable enough for her to be really about to go, but you know, not having done this before, I'm just not sure. Still no change in the amount of discharge she has and _maybe_ her udder could fill a little more.


----------



## MadHouse

I would probably put her in the kidding stall.
Is she showing any odd behaviour? Any pawing/nesting?


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh she's already in the kidding stall , I'm just trying to figure out how much I should get up overnight. She's not doing any pawing or nesting.


----------



## MadHouse

Ask Bella outright, Are you kidding tonight? (rofl)

This is where the doe code comes in... 
personally I would either stay there or check once every hour.
But I’m not the one seeing her.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Is there a way you could attach a picture so we have a better idea on what she looks like?
Hope she goes soon(cheers) Good luck!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yeah, I thought this might be the answer. :haha: I guess that I'm just trying to get as much sleep as possible in case she's duping me into thinking she's going to kid tonight when she's actually kidding three days from now. The doe code might be telling her to keep me up all night for three days straight. (doh)

I'll try to get a picture of her vulva.


----------



## MellonFriend

Phew man I think she might be really close. I think we are going to pull an all nighter. I checked her ligs again just now and they are GONE. I can feel her tail bone! Her udder is really tight, her vulva looks a bit puffy, but she has always had a hmm... low profile vulva?


----------



## MadHouse

This is when you get all the novels out, that you were saving! Stare at the words and then stare at Bella again!
Good luck!
I’ll be checking first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## MellonFriend

I think she's starting to have contractions. Now that it's actually happening I'm totally nervous!


----------



## MadHouse

It’s all part of it!
I hope all goes well!


----------



## Boers4ever

How is everything? Hope all is well.


----------



## Boers4ever

How is everything? Hope all is well.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Crossing my fingers as hard as I can! Stay calm and hang in there! You're ready for this!


----------



## MellonFriend

Still nothing. She's very uncomfortable, only a little bit of mucous still and she's making noises with every exhale while she's laying down. I hope this all sounds normal.


----------



## Aasiya

Hi, how's Bella doing? I hope everything is going well


----------



## MellonFriend

We have baby goats!!!!!! She had two! A boy and a girl!

It's about 5:30am and I'm about to go to sleep for the first time. Everyone is doing great. I'll fill you in on the details when I wake up. All I'm going to say is they are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## billiejw89

Yay! Congratulations! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Kass

Yay! I'm so happy for you! So glad everything went well. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Tanya

Oooh babiiieeesssss.... whooohooo. Congratulations. Pictures pictures pictures


----------



## Boers4ever

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

:7up:Yaaay!!! So happy for you and your goat mama that everything went well!
:goodjob: and congratulations!!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

YAY!! Congratulations! So glad everything went well


----------



## MadHouse

Yahoo!!! :kid2::kid3: Bella babies!!!
She did it, you did it! 
Congratulations!!(cheers)


----------



## Feira426

That’s wonderful!! Yay, Bella! And congrats to you, MellonFriend - excited to see pictures!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Okay everyone, here is your reward! The girl is the one with the light facial markings and the boy is the mostly black one. Can you believe it, they both have moon spots?! I've got a tale to tell about the birth, but I don't want to leave them alone yet, so I'll get back to you all as soon as I'm done staring at them.:inlove:


----------



## bisonviewfarm

So cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MadHouse

Awwwww! They are Beeaaauuutttiful!!! :inlove::inlove:
Don’t cut your staring at them short! Maybe take a few more pictures, please?
We can hear the tale later.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Congrats! I love the markings on your doe, Swiss marks are my favorite.Good looking buckling too


----------



## Aasiya

Ohhh Congratulations on the babies!! They are absolutely gorgeous!(woot)(woot):run:


----------



## MellonFriend

I will take tons of pictures for you. It's so hard because they are constantly moving! After I finish writing this book I will go and try to get some better pictures:

So the story starts at 9:07 pm when Bella started having real contractions. What was strange is the whole time she had like no discharge. Just a little whitish stuff.

11:00pm she started really pushing. Full body involved and everything. The first thing that came out was a gigantic amount of fluid. I mean like a gallon. Then for the next 50 minutes she was only pushing out reddish bubbles. I thought that those bubbles were supposed to be immediately followed by kids, but there wasn't any. She'd push real hard and I'd think "okay here we go", but it was always another bubble or a tremendous amount of fluid.

At 11:56pm I decided to go in and see what was going on because at this point the amount of liquid that was coming out was making me worried that maybe she was having a cloudburst pregnancy or maybe the kids were tangled which is why nothing was happening. I went in with just a couple fingers and felt a kid. The first thing I felt was his teeth and I was also shocked at how extraordinarily warm it is inside the birth canal. Seems obvious, but it just wasn't something I had thought about. I then also felt two feet so I was like, yay, it's all going to be okay... but then only his head started coming out. I couldn't understand it. She started to seem pretty distressed and nothing was really happening so I felt around at what was going on and I felt two baby hooves up near the side of the babies head and at that moment I thought that I was actually feeling two different kids. Now this really scared me, I didn't feel confident in being able rearrange the situation if it was indeed what was going on so at this point I had my mom call our vet.

While she was on the phone I kept working with Bella to see if I could get anything to happen. I tried pushing the baby back in a little to see if it was in fact two kids trying to get out. At this point I don't exactly remember what happened. I think I pulled on one of the legs and it just popped out. Then the other leg came and his head too and he was out! By the time Mom got off the phone he was out! It was amazing. There was a baby goat, right in front of me! I didn't look at the clock right when he was out, but we are pretty sure based on the time of the vet phone call that he was born around midnight exactly. Mom called the vet back and did not have her come out, but it was great at that point to be able to ask some questions about how normal all this is and it was very reassuring.

Bella was very good at licking the baby, but when he started to move and cry Bella suddenly acted like she had no idea what he was. She stood up and her ridge raised and she started snorting, and trying to paw at him. When he stood up I thought she was going to try to butt him. At this point I was really worried she was rejecting him.

12:23 a.m. Bella started pushing again and with a little encouragement by my fingers around her vulva, baby goat number two popped right out. I was very excited to see when she was coming out that her nose was a different color than the first one.

This time it seemed like Bella loved this baby. And so I did a little switcharoo. I snuck in baby boy while she was busy licking baby girl. Once I eventually I helped babies get their colostrum I think this really helped getting her bonded. She really took to licking their butts. For the next couple hours though, it was like every once and a while she would suddenly have no clue where the little boy came from or why he was here. She would raise her hackles and snort and try to paw at him. This is why I was up until 5:30 because I was worried she was going to hurt one of them.

Eventually she came around and started standing well for them to drink, nickering back to them when they made noise, and being careful where she steps. She is now doing wonderfully. She's really being a good mom now, but phew! it was touch and go there for a while.

Thanks for making it to the end of the whole story of Bella's labor I will now reward you with another somewhat blurry baby photo. :bookgoat:


----------



## wheel-bear-o

She did it and you did it.  And they are gorgeous! Look at that doeling's beautiful little ears!


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh wow they are stunning! Absolutely gorgeous. My first kidding was a FF that had a HUGE single doeling. It was crazy. She had no problems kidding (it was around noon and I watched her all day) but she was having major trouble being a mama. After baby was born she licked its nose and payed close attention to it, but would NOT let it nurse! I had to tie her up and work for 3 hours and finally got her to understand what to do. 
You did awesome! I would have totally freaked out in that situation!!!


----------



## Damfino

Congratulations!!! Nice job getting those kids out and getting mama to bond with her little boy! It's well worth losing a night of sleep over.


----------



## MellonFriend

Thank you everyone for all the help you've given me throughout this process. I am so grateful that you all are here to support me. I could not have done this without you. Here are some better pictures.








Here you can see the beautiful gray on his ear. That's not a highlight, that's just his color.


----------



## happybleats

Awe beautiful babies and good job getting little brother into the world!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well arent you an accomplished goat mama! So Awesome. You kept your cool and did everything right! Did you make sure Bella passed the afterbirth? 
Those are beautiful wee ones! Be sure and put their pictures and add them to our 2021 Kidding Tally.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yep, she passed her afterbirth and was very interested in eating every last bit of it.

I will go and add them to the tally!:clapping:


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she dropped it.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for sharing the whole story! You did soo well! Even phoning the vet, and then “unphoning” the vet, just to make sure you had every help you needed. I am so amazed! Your first time and you acted like a pro! Congratulations again!
Bella’s kids are gorgeous!


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks @MadHouse, I could never have done this without all the information on this forum. I'm just so grateful to have such wonderful community of people to get advice from. :ty:


----------



## Boers4ever

Those moon spots are wonderful also! I have dappled Boers but your kids look so much more stunning!


----------



## MellonFriend

Awe thanks, @Boers4ever. I was so shocked when we realized that they had moon spots. When I pulled the boy out I thought he was just all black like Bella. None of goats at the breeders for either my does or my bucks had them.


----------



## Feira426

MellonFriend said:


> Awe thanks, @Boers4ever. I was so shocked when we realized that they had moon spots. When I pulled the boy out I thought he was just all black like Bella. None of goats at the breeders for either my does or my bucks had them.


Wow, that's so special!! Congrats, they're super adorable!


----------



## MellonFriend

They are starting to act playful! It's too cute, I can't stand it!  My mom and I went out to sit with them in the barn last evening and the babies kept coming over to her shoes and trying to climb over them. My mom thought that they just wanted to get by, but every time she moved out of their way they'd just come back and climb/struggle to get over them. :lolgoat:

Oh, and the baby boy has a name.  His name is Benjamin after Nicholas Cage's character in the movie National Treasure. I'm still working on a name for the girl.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I've been waiting for this announcement! Congratulations! You are doing a fantastic job, it sounds like! Your kids are just too cute. I love that little stripey face on the doeling.


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks @Caileigh Jane Smith.


----------



## MadHouse

How are Bella, Benjamin and the little girl doing?
How is Prim doing ?


----------



## MellonFriend

They are all doing great. (thumbup) Bella's sides are starting to look normal again. I was a little worried at how sucked in she looked after birth, if you know what I mean. But she's back to looking more like a normal goat now. She is also eating loads of hay and has normal poop and pee. Babies are great, I had to do some running around today, so I didn't really have time to take any pictures, but they are doing so great. I can't believe how beautiful they are! They are now trying to climb all over us when we go in there with them. It's just amazing how fast their energy levels develop. Benjamin loves his face rubbed and is quite the little licker.:lolgoat:

Prim is doing good, she's rather uncomfortable while laying down and she is just huge. I think she's got to have three in there. Her ligs are still hard and her udder isn't quite full. I hope she waits until the weekend, I feel like I need all the rest I can get before doing this again. I just so hope she goes in the day time not only for my energy levels, but because we are going to have lows in the twenties coming up here. And then I could also update all you guys or ask questions when you are awake.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the update! So good to hear they are all doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad all is well.


----------



## MellonFriend

I've never posted a video before. I hope this works.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh so cute! Amazing job. You go girl, you’re ready for anything now 
I was stalking and thought I had already posted and then realized I hadn’t ...oops sorry.
I love National Treasure so great name for Benjamin Franklin Goat
What’s the doelings name? I think Arwen is perfect for that little princess ...
How’s Prim doing?


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm going to wait on the girl's name until I know whether we will be keeping her on not. But I do have something in mind if we do. I like your suggestion though. 

Prim's still hanging in there. Ligs are still hard, which I'm glad about. The more rest I can get the better. She's probably waiting for the weather to get bad.:bonk:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, you gotta call her something... she’s just too cute to be nameless... 
I hope Prim gives you a break ...enjoy Arwen and Ben for now...
Ya did good 

PS, just don’t call her Lobelia please...no Sackville Baggins name for that cutie


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Loved the video! Such cute kidds! So happy for you.


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the video treat! They are such cuties!


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, you gotta call her something... she's just too cute to be nameless...
> I hope Prim gives you a break ...enjoy Arwen and Ben for now...
> Ya did good
> 
> PS, just don't call her Lobelia please...no Sackville Baggins name for that cutie


(rofl)

Alright, you can call her Arwen for now, but if I decide to keep her, I'll be naming her something different.:heehee: I just have to wait and see what Prim gives me to make my decision.


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> (rofl)
> 
> Alright, you can call her Arwen for now, but if I decide to keep her, I'll be naming her something different.:heehee: I just have to wait and see what Prim gives me to make my decision.


Ok...give Ben and Arwen a scratch for me


----------



## Boers4ever

GoofyGoat said:


> PS, just don't call her Lobelia please...no Sackville Baggins name for that cutie


Well someone's a lord of the rings and the hobbit fan! Lol so am I. 
What adorable little cuties! Now I just want mine to come sooner! One of mine is starting her tiiiiny little udder. Cant wait!


----------



## MellonFriend

The time just might fly faster than you think. I know it did for me.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Boers4ever said:


> Well someone's a lord of the rings and the hobbit fan! Lol so am I.
> What adorable little cuties! Now I just want mine to come sooner! One of mine is starting her tiiiiny little udder. Cant wait!


Guilty as charged, I have a Tri-pawed dog named Eowyn, and another named Gimli. My miniature schnauzers name was Gandalf..well, you get it lol


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

The kid video was so cute! Such little cuties.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What no Bilbo?


----------



## Boers4ever

GoofyGoat said:


> Guilty as charged, I have a Tri-pawed dog named Eowyn, and another named Gimli. My miniature schnauzers name was Gandalf..well, you get it lol


Lol I want to name the first buckling I have this year Samwise.


----------



## MellonFriend

Boers4ever said:


> Lol I want to name the first buckling I have this year Samwise.


Oh I love it. Totally do that.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Boers4ever said:


> Lol I want to name the first buckling I have this year Samwise.


Absolutely perfect


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> What no Bilbo?


Soon but not yet, have to run out of Harry Potter names first.


----------



## MellonFriend

We took Bella and her babies out in the pasture for some leg stretching time. The little ones had blast, but Bella was too worried to graze even though we are really starting to get green grass in. She would not stop talking to them and worrying where they were.


----------



## Jubillee

Such pretty babies!!


----------



## MadHouse

What a great mom she is! Such cute kids! I’m sure she appreciated the fresh air anyway, even if she didn’t eat.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww, good momma!


----------



## Damfino

Boers4ever said:


> Lol I want to name the first buckling I have this year Samwise.


My husband Phil came very, very close to being named Samwise (his mother was a huge _Lord of the Rings_ fan back before it was "cool"), but Phil's father put his foot down. So they named the dog Samwise.


----------



## Damfino

Baby goats are the cutest aren't they? You're having so much fun, I can tell!! The magic never gets old.


----------



## Boers4ever

Damfino said:


> My husband Phil came very, very close to being named Samwise (his mother was a huge _Lord of the Rings_ fan back before it was "cool"), but Phil's father put his foot down. So they named the dog Samwise.


Hahaha now that's funny! Lol!


----------



## MellonFriend

Damfino said:


> Baby goats are the cutest aren't they? You're having so much fun, I can tell!! The magic never gets old.


Oh yes, I am having a great time.  I think baby goats must be the happiest little creatures on earth and that happiness is extremely infectious.
:run:


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## MellonFriend

Day 149 for Prim. Her ligs _might_ be changing, but I'm not sure. Can they get lower down, but still feel hard? I feel like her udder isn't as full as it could be, and I don't think her babies are quite dropped. Vulva looks more puffy than it has been. I thought for sure she'd be looking more ready today. :waiting: We are in the clear for cold night time temperatures at least. :happygoat:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like she can fill more but she’s getting closer 
Yes, the ligs can move down and still remain harder, but it’s also good to keep a close eye because they can go mushy kind of quickly.
Looking good though! I’ll be stalking and waiting for updates!
Best of luck


----------



## MadHouse

Alright Prim, we’re ready! Show us what you’ve got!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

MellonFriend said:


> Day 149 for Prim. Her ligs _might_ be changing, but I'm not sure. Can they get lower down, but still feel hard? I feel like her udder isn't as full as it could be, and I don't think her babies are quite dropped. Vulva looks more puffy than it has been. I thought for sure she'd be looking more ready today. :waiting: We are in the clear for cold night time temperatures at least. :happygoat:
> View attachment 200777


Are Prim & Cocoa sisters from another Mr. Lol. Reading this was like deja vu. Coms on Prim! You can do it!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Haha! They must be! 

I think her udder has filled more since I took that picture and she was doing a little pawing, although that may just have been toward Bella who was doing some challenging through the fence.

I was double checking my kidding supplies, and I can't seem to find my bulb syringe. If Prim kids tonight, I won't have it. Anything I can use instead if I need it? Do you think a normal syringe (no needle of course) would work?


----------



## GoofyGoat

If you use a syringe be very careful the suction is so much more intense it’s better than nothing but it’s not my first choice. You can get a newborn to sneeze by half pinching it’s nose that works really well at getting the goop out.


----------



## MellonFriend

So would I pinch between the nostrils or more like the whole nose?


----------



## MellonFriend

False alarm. We found a smaller bulb syringe in our medicine cabinet. So no worries. I would still be interested in pro newborn nose pinching technique though. 

I think her udder is even fuller than when I took that picture this morning. My gut says she's not going to kid tonight, but I could be wrong.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Not a pro, but I had a friend who showed me how to do it and it worked really well, I was surprised. I still keep my bulb asparator handy but it’ll work in a pinch (no pun intended )
You just put a little pressure on the sides of their nose and they’ll sneeze.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s Miss Prim this morning? It’s day 150 so, hopefully it’s go time!
C’mon Prim, release those hostages!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Go Prim, go!


----------



## MellonFriend

Nothing yet! (doh) I haven't seen her yet today, but my mom says, she's acting normal, and no discharge, so we will see.:bonk:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like I’ll be checking in a lot today!


----------



## MadHouse

Hey, have you had Bella on the milk stand yet, since she kidded? Just curious!


----------



## Tanya

You guys talk about all the magical names... I feel old cause the only magical name I could think of was Gizmo from the Gremlins. Thank goodness he hasnt multiplied cause he still eats after 10 and doesnt mind a little rain.

How is Prim?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tanya said:


> You guys talk about all the magical names... I feel old cause the only magical name I could think of was Gizmo from the Gremlins. Thank goodness he hasnt multiplied cause he still eats after 10 and doesnt mind a little rain.
> 
> How is Prim?


Lord of the Rings was way before Gremlins lol. I think Gizmo is an adorable name for your boy


----------



## MellonFriend

MadHouse said:


> Hey, have you had Bella on the milk stand yet, since she kidded? Just curious!


No, I actually haven't. I have her trapped in the back of the barn stall with her babies behind a piece of fencing, and it would be kind of tough for me to let her out twice a day and lead her to the garage. Since she had no trouble with the stand I figured I'd just wait for conveniences sake.



Tanya said:


> How is Prim?


Still not a thing. She's been grazing in the pasture and not acting different at all. Udder's getting bigger and I can barely feel her ligaments, but she's holding out on us! Doe code strikes again!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Doggone doe code


----------



## MellonFriend

Doggone doe code is right.

Stop grazing! Go in the barn and start acting off!:heehee:








I don't know what I'm looking at, but I think she has a beautiful udder too.


----------



## GoofyGoat

She’s so pretty! I’m getting excited for her to get a move on already lol
I want little lady Prim to show us those girls she’s cooking in there!


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well Prim....
I’m going to bed, now you have to wait till tomorrow so I can cheer you on you naughty little lady...

STINKER!


----------



## MellonFriend

I think she's going to wait for you, but no promises!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> I think she's going to wait for you, but no promises!


Darn, I was hoping it worked...bloody doe code


----------



## MadHouse

Well, how is it going over in Middle Earth? Any Mini Prims yet?


----------



## MellonFriend

Zero zilch nada mini Prims. I _think _she's going to kid today, but now that I said that she probably wont. I saw her doing some pawing at the ground while I was spying on her through the window. Her vulva looked pretty puffy last night too and ligs are gone. Udder seems full. She's protesting the amount I'm checking out her rear end:


----------



## MadHouse

Well, SOMEONE had to play by the doe code here, it would be boring to have all good girls now !
Good luck to Prim and you!


----------



## Feira426

Any progress? She’s such a beautiful goat by the way. They both are!


----------



## MellonFriend

I saw Prim's mucous plug! She's doing some nesting, and acting a bit uncomfortable. I bet she's going to copy Bella and go over night. :bonk: At least we don't have cold temps tonight.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Sounds promising!!
Hope everything goes well and you get some sleep!


----------



## MellonFriend

Iluvlilly! said:


> Sounds promising!!
> Hope everything goes well and you get some sleep!


I got a two hour nap this afternoon so I should be all set it the Zs department as long as she make me wait too long overnight.


----------



## MellonFriend

I think her udder's hit critical mass. She's posty, her rump angle has steepened, tail's flopped over, and she's starting to get very uncomfortable. She just _ had _to wait for nighttime.  Getting a lot of deja vu right now, but yay it's happening!(woot)


----------



## MadHouse

Happy kidding!
She looks very positive about it!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Yay!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

About bloody time missy! Now let’s see those doelings!


----------



## MadHouse

I’m hoping to hear about a happy kidding in the morning!
Good luck!


----------



## Feira426

Best of luck!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

We have babies! Prim did awesome! We have a buck and a doe, just like Bella. The buckling is the tan one and the doeling is the black. The buckling is HUGE. He's like a basketball player, his legs are so long. Prim's being a terrific mother so far, and she's working on passing the placenta. I'm off to sleep for a few hours.


----------



## BethJ

Aww so cute! Glad it went well!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!
Yay! You did it, they both kidded, good girls!
The kids are beautiful!
I am so glad it went well.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Prim, great job ladies, ya did awesome!
Congratulations


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Yay that's so exciting!! Good job to you and the new mama:goodjob::great:


----------



## MadHouse

Do Prim’s kids ears look more Nubian, or is just the pictures?
They are so darn cute!


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

Congrats!! Good Job Prim!! Healthy babies and healthy mama is the best!! They're adorable. And that little buckling looks like a big guy for sure!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Are you going to keep both doelings?


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks everyone!



MadHouse said:


> Do Prim's kids ears look more Nubian, or is just the pictures?
> They are so darn cute!


Prim's ears are less airplane than Bella's. They have a gentle curve to them whereas Bella's just straight out. I think Prim's doeling is going to have more Bella style airplane ears. The were sticking out at a right angle from her head last night. She's so cute. :lolgoat:


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Prim's ears are less airplane than Bella's. They have a gentle curve to them whereas Bella's just straight out. I think Prim's doeling is going to have more Bella style airplane ears. The were sticking out at a right angle from her head last night. She's so cute. :lolgoat:


Maybe it is the colour too. 
I noticed Phantom's ears are more erect even. You have a mixed ear herd!


----------



## MellonFriend

GoofyGoat said:


> Are you going to keep both doelings?


I made my master plan last night while I was watching babies. We are not going to keep both doelings. Right now we are thinking we want four does, and we think it would be better to have two new does from different sires as well as dams. (I say "we" for some reason when, these are all my ideas ) So I've decided to keep Bella's doeling, which I have given a new name , because seriously, I can't pass up color like that. I feel kind of like a terrible goat breeder for picking her for her color, but I really can't part with such a special coloration. So the plan is to try to sell Prim's girl and then next season, if Prim has a doeling when she is bred to my other buck, Cullen, we will keep that baby.


----------



## MadHouse

Sounds like a good master plan to me.


----------



## Damfino

MellonFriend said:


> ...I can't pass up color like that. I feel kind of like a terrible goat breeder for picking her for her color, but I really can't part with such a special coloration.


Hey, I often feel the same way because we LOVE colorful goats! My husband likes to remind me that what lives in our pasture is what we have to look at, and if what we're looking at doesn't excite us then there's no point having it. It's not like I'm going to breed some horrible, defective goat just because she has a nice color, but if I have a choice between two nice goats and the somewhat less nice one is a better color, we'll usually keep the one with better color. Sometimes it's not even color but personality. I'm kicking myself for selling one of my dearest, sweetest, prettiest little goats last fall and keeping her "nicer" relative instead. I like Rita (the one I kept). There's nothing wrong with her and her conformation and udder are better than the one I sold, BUT... I really, really miss my little "Fuzzy-boo-boo". There was just something about her I can't quite put my finger on, but now that she's gone I wish I hadn't sold her. So yeah, keep what you like. You're the one who has to look at them and live with them!


----------



## Sfgwife

MellonFriend said:


> We have babies! Prim did awesome! We have a buck and a doe, just like Bella. The buckling is the tan one and the doeling is the black. The buckling is HUGE. He's like a basketball player, his legs are so long. Prim's being a terrific mother so far, and she's working on passing the placenta. I'm off to sleep for a few hours.
> View attachment 201129
> View attachment 201131
> View attachment 201133


aww precious! Way to go ladies!


----------



## Feira426

Congratulations!! They’re so cute! I’m glad everything went so well for you. And I like your master plan. 

Also, what Damfino said. Production and confirmation aren’t the only important things - I think you should keep your favorites, no matter why they’re your favorites! My own favorite goat is my favorite because of her personality, and that “something you can’t put your finger on” that Damfino mentioned. I love her!!

What’s Bella’s girl’s name going to be?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Congrats on more adorable kids!


----------



## MellonFriend

Damfino said:


> Hey, I often feel the same way because we LOVE colorful goats! My husband likes to remind me that what lives in our pasture is what we have to look at, and if what we're looking at doesn't excite us then there's no point having it. It's not like I'm going to breed some horrible, defective goat just because she has a nice color, but if I have a choice between two nice goats and the somewhat less nice one is a better color, we'll usually keep the one with better color. Sometimes it's not even color but personality. I'm kicking myself for selling one of my dearest, sweetest, prettiest little goats last fall and keeping her "nicer" relative instead. I like Rita (the one I kept). There's nothing wrong with her and her conformation and udder are better than the one I sold, BUT... I really, really miss my little "Fuzzy-boo-boo". There was just something about her I can't quite put my finger on, but now that she's gone I wish I hadn't sold her. So yeah, keep what you like. You're the one who has to look at them and live with them!


That is totally how I feel. I knew I had to keep her when I realized I would regret it if I let her go. Thanks for the vote of confidence! (thumbup)

I was going to get a fresh photo of Bella's girl to announce her name, but I've been so busy I'll have to get it later.

Okay drum roll please.... Bella's baby girl's name is Murphy. I know this is a bit of an unusual name, but I felt like she needed something unique to match her unique pattern. I named her this for Jessica Chastain's character in the movie Interstellar, plus Murphy's Law, and look up the Chicago Cubs Goat Curse. That goat's name was Murphy.  So, sorry @GoofyGoat, her name unfortunately is not Arwen.:lolgoat:


----------



## MadHouse

Cool name for her!(clap)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, you can call Arwen Murphy...but she’ll always be Arwen to me the little elf.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Don’t feel bad at all, your plan sounds solid and well thought out. I got 1 out of 12 colored kids last year...the rest are all black or black with varying amounts of white...I love them all but I’d like to see some color other than black when I look out my window too...so I’m praying my does give me something other than black and white.
Thank goodness for color coded collars or I’d be a mess lol


----------



## Feira426

So fun! That was a good movie. My buck’s name is Murphy, so that’s kinda cool! Named him that because we had a whole pileup of seemingly very unlikely things happen when we were driving him home, lol.


----------



## MellonFriend

Feira426 said:


> So fun! That was a good movie. My buck's name is Murphy, so that's kinda cool! Named him that because we had a whole pileup of seemingly very unlikely things happen when we were driving him home, lol.


That is kinda cool! I remember you telling the story of getting him.


----------



## Feira426

MellonFriend said:


> That is kinda cool! I remember you telling the story of getting him.


Yeah, that was nuts. I forgot I already wrote about it on here, lol.

Your kids are all so cute, Mellon! How are they all doing? How are the mamas?


----------



## MellonFriend

Feira426 said:


> Yeah, that was nuts. I forgot I already wrote about it on here, lol.
> 
> Your kids are all so cute, Mellon! How are they all doing? How are the mamas?


They are all doing great. Prim seems a bit tired, but she's eating great and getting lots of rest so I'm sure she'll be back to her normal energy levels soon. I would have taken more pictures today, but I have been insanely busy! I decided to set Prim and her babies up in an adjacent stall in my barn away from Bella and her kids because Bella is back to being her crazy self. I didn't realize how subdued she had gotten during her pregnancy. She's insane, trying to eat Prim's hay and sticking her head through the fence dividing their stall. Oy, she's such a kook. (doh)


----------



## MadHouse

Oh Bella, you crazy goat!:devil:
Your momma makes sure you get enough Food!


----------



## MellonFriend

Prim's buckling has a name. His name is Yuma, like the movie 3:10 to Yuma since he was born on March 10th (starting to get the idea that I like movies? ). I had this name in mind if Prim had a buckling on 3-10. I'm so happy she didn't kid after midnight!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse

Aaawww! Soo cute!


----------



## MadHouse

Yuma is a nice name! He has the cutest little face! :inlove: They both do!


----------



## MellonFriend

LOOK WHAT I GOT!!!! (dance) And it didn't come from Bella. I noticed that the one side of Prim's udder looked tight and larger than the other side, so I started squirting some out and it just kept coming and so I was like, "I can't keep squirting this on the ground". I got almost a pint out of her! And I could have gotten so much more, but she laid down and had been doing so good, and I didn't want to push her so I stopped. I didn't get her udder quite even so I'll try again tomorrow morning. I didn't put her on the stand because I thought that might freak her out, so I just did it on the ground. She freaked out a little at first, but then did surprisingly well. I can't believe it, I get to try goat milk!!!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! Good for you!!! Impressive!
:great:
(Don’t be surprised if it still tastes like colostrum.)


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job! Yep, get some in a few days and get it cold quickly after you strain it and it’ll be yummy! Since she just kidded it’ll not be as good as it will in a week from now.


----------



## MellonFriend

Okay, well maybe we will wait to try it and do something else with it instead. Maybe it is time for soap. :happygoat:


----------



## GoofyGoat

MellonFriend said:


> Okay, well maybe we will wait to try it and do something else with it instead. Maybe it is time for soap. :happygoat:


Yeppers! Soap is good!


----------



## MellonFriend

What do you ladies use to strain your milk? I used a coffee filter today, and it took really long to drain.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I have these, I love them they work great.


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> What do you ladies use to strain your milk? I used a coffee filter today, and it took really long to drain.


We use a reusable coffee filter.
https://images.app.goo.gl/hWGq4xVc1Eh4K7BT6
We set it inside a stainless steel funnel, like Goofygoat's.


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## MellonFriend

Here's some video of Bella's stinkers


----------



## MadHouse

Very cute!!!!


----------



## Feira426

MellonFriend said:


> What do you ladies use to strain your milk? I used a coffee filter today, and it took really long to drain.


I use these washable filters with this funnel. I love them!
https://www.amazon.com/HAUSPROFI-St...+milk+filter&qid=1615674041&sr=8-5&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Feira426

MellonFriend said:


> Here's some video of Bella's stinkers


They're SOOO CUUUTE!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Loved the videos and reading your thread! So happy for you. And yes..in the color. I just bought 2 dapple doelings from @Jessica84 , because of color, good genetics combo! I want dapples & color variations. You have to start somewhere..lol. Congrats!


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks, Moers.  I figure that it's a pretty safe bet to pick Murphy for her color since Phantom, her daddy is probably going to be an improvement on Bella. I can't wait to see how she develops.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well keep me posted! I love to see you achieve your dreams! Im working on mine! :heehee:


----------



## MellonFriend

Prim's doeling has a name! Her name is Adaline for the movie Age of Adaline.


----------



## MadHouse

Happy name day Adaline! (Name day is a German thing, it’s real).
She is gorgeous!
How do you pronounce her name?
Add-a-line or Add-a-lean”?


----------



## MellonFriend

Add-a-line .


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> Add-a-line .


Thanks! Nice name!


----------



## MellonFriend

Bella's still having some reddish brown discharge, it's now two weeks since she kidded. It doesn't smell or anything, and it's not constant. Is this normal?


----------



## Feira426

MellonFriend said:


> Bella's still having some reddish brown discharge, it's now two weeks since she kidded. It doesn't smell or anything, and it's not constant. Is this normal?


If I'm remembering correctly I saw the same thing with one of my does last kidding. I think I was told it's quite normal, but don't take my word for it. Someone who's kidded more recently and has a better memory than me will probably answer soon!


----------



## MadHouse

It’s normal.


----------



## MellonFriend

Okay, great to know. Thanks.


----------



## MellonFriend

Bella got milked for the first time this morning after having her babies separated over night. I got a pint plus 3/4 of a cup on an eight hour fill. I'm super pleased with that . _ Now _I'll be tasting goat milk for the first time. :happygoat:

Bella did great on the stand. She did perfect until her food was gone and then she threw a little fit, but she calmed down eventually and just stood there patiently.


----------



## MadHouse

:wow:So nice to hear youand Bella both had a great first milking experience! That is special that she calmed down and let you finish milking.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Great job both of you! Enjoy your yummy goats milk!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yay, good job.


----------



## MellonFriend

We tasted the milk this morning and LOVED it! We couldn't believe how normal it tasted. We all kept saying "it's just milk" :lolgoat:. I'm so pleased!(dance)


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY.


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't believe how big they are getting. Benjamin's starting to look like a little meat goat.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice kids. Love the colors. Does the one kidd have a moonspot only on his butt? Thanks for the video. It was fun!


----------



## MellonFriend

I think you are referring to Benjamin? He actually has lots of moonspots.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I am. He does. Just beautiful. I could see the moonspots on the other little one. But Benjamin, I only saw the big one on his bottom. He is soooo cute!


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for another wonderful video!
Benjamin and Murphy are both adorable!!!
It looked like they were playing hide and seek.


----------



## CaramelKittey

So glad to hear Prim had a successful kidding!  Congrats on the adorable kids and great job getting all that milk out of them! Are you going to continue milking them for their entire lactation period?


----------



## MellonFriend

Thanks!  I will be milking them for their full lactation. I've been super glad with their milk production so far. Prim will start having both her babies separate at night soon so I can milk in the morning and I can't wait to see how much she gives me. I've been getting a little over 3/4 of a quart out of Bella and that's not even a twelve hour fill. Tomorrow will be her first twelve hour fill, so I'm super excited to see how much she gives me.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Sounds like y’all are doing great! Way to go girls!


----------



## MellonFriend

Out and about in the pasture. Please excuse the Nustock noses on Bella's kids. They are having some sort of nose baldness I'm trying to clear up.


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful happy healthy goats! 💜


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Nice playground for those little ones to climb around on. Beautiful herd and the kids are adorable. Congrats


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like they’re growing great and having fun!


----------



## MellonFriend

Bella's kids are getting huge! I can't believe it is already a month since they were born! I'm loving my little Murph. She's got some serious spunk. I'm very pleased with her conformation too. I picked her for her color, but I'm thinking I made a good choice either way. I don't have a picture, but she has a wonderful, high, horseshoe escutcheon. So far I think she is going to be an improvement on Bella.






















This guy! I am in love with his conformation! 😍 Deep, wide, tubular, moon spotted on top of that?! I'm thinking it would be a waste to wether him. I think he's going to be sold intact.


----------



## MellonFriend

Here's Addy and Yuma. Adaline is very aloof so far. She generally keeps to her self, but still loves neck scratches when they are offered. She has some major popcorning moves. She can get more air and spins into her jumps than any of the other kids.






















Yuma is such a sweetie. He's been the lowest in the pecking order so far. Murphy gets jealous when she sees me petting him. Yuma doesn't seem to mind though. He sees me as his help to get a drink and he'll get quite talkative when it's close to meal time. He still hasn't grown into those long legs. I think he's just going to be a tall one.


----------



## Feira426

They’re all gorgeous!!


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful kids, all of them! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Just saw this! They are all sooo adorable


----------

